# REALLY good steak in Denia



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

So my reconnaissance expeditions to Spain continue this week with Denia region next up for scrutiny.

Yes you must check location, facilities, housing stock, transport, health provision etc BUT sod all that, does anyone know who does a bloody good steak in Denia?

Thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

C'mon somebody must know a good spot for a big eff off sirloin in Denia???


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

you could try one of the places along the port wall....


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you sir. Am going on Friday and luuuuuurv a good steak


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:fish:I think you might be better off asking "Where in Denia for really good fish!?"


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair enough point me towards a really good fish joint or paella place please


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Fair enough point me towards a really good fish joint or paella place please


Sorry, I've only been to Denia once I think and many years ago.
Here's something about Denia though
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/767161-time-team-denia.html#post7299937


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Video is blocked due to geographic restrictions, and I'm in the UK?! 

I'll try next week from Spain


----------



## Egontoast (Nov 28, 2012)

*Merendero Gallego*

Restaurante Merendero Gallego 

We were recommended this restaurant by friends of ours who own a villa in Denia. Unfortunately, when we tried to go there in January, it was shut at the time so we never ate there, but it will be open now. 

They told me that the the owners raise their own beef cattle and the steaks are excellent. If you google it, you will find the address.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You're a star eggontoast. Much appreciated


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

You can always try Quique Dacosta's joint I guess. If you feel like splashing out.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds intriguing Chopera

Are we talking ultra expensive?

Happy for about €40 a head but after that my wallet wont open

I am tight, infact so tight I owe myself money


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldn't go all the way to Denia for a steak - there are very good steaks to be had on my side of the mountain - but my Denia friends recommend the following:

El Gaucho (think that technically that might be in Jávea?) 
El Bravo at New Marina
Merendero Gallego (affectionately known as the Cow Shed)
Cam Broche in the port
The Black Sheep in La Pedrera
Restaurante Xacobeo, Plaza de la Cruz
Peix y Brases near the harbour


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Smashing list Xabia - much appreciated.

We will also be in your gorgeous town too- any recommendations?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Smashing list Xabia - much appreciated.
> 
> We will also be in your gorgeous town too- any recommendations?


SO many to choose from - but for me, La Parrilla del Celler in the town


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Sounds intriguing Chopera
> 
> Are we talking ultra expensive?
> 
> ...


Ultra expensive, 3 Michelin stars, enters in the world's top 50 restaurants, appears on TV shows, etc.

Probably nearer €200 a head.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Quique Dacosta Restaurante


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

€200!!!

For a meal???

I wouldn't spend that on a car!!!!

I am the type who buys baked beans on a Friday to save buying bubble bath on a Saturday


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> €200!!!
> 
> For a meal???
> 
> ...


I'm told this one in Jávea is pretty amazing...

*Bon Amb*


no - I've never been


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm told this one in Jávea is pretty amazing...
> 
> *Bon Amb*
> 
> ...


Yes Bon Amb is pretty amazing, they have a very creative chef, excellent wine list, but it comes at a price!!! very expansive, we will keep that one for special occasions only.
Le Gourmand (bistro style) restaurant on the Jesus Poble rd also serve very good steaks.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure what it is like in Denia but our Carrefour have started selling Wagyu beef and I think it has spoiled me for steak. 
Don't think I could go back to normal steak without having a good moan about it first. I'd much rather stay in a cook it myself. 
Then again you probably need a kitchen for that if you are visiting.


----------

